# Saggy boobs



## treehouse of horror (Mar 21, 2006)

So I'm playing a swamp witch for a haunted house. But need some advice does anyone one know know to make saggy boobs? I've tried the birdsseed the rice but nothing looks right.


----------



## LarryVW (Sep 11, 2019)

I guess water balloons or some thicker liquid could get the job done but I guess you don't want the risk of a boob spontaneously bursting


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

^This thread just keeps getting funnier!


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

DandyBrit said:


> ^This thread just keeps getting funnier!


I tried to google a few things but I kept getting granny porn. 



treehouse of horror said:


> So I'm playing a swamp witch for a haunted house. But need some advice does anyone one know know to make saggy boobs? I've tried the birdsseed the rice but nothing looks right.


All I can think of is homemade slime or something of a similar consistency, or maybe Jello (if you get hungry you have a snack), or maybe sand with a bra insert at the bottom. 

Does it have to be a practically naked Meg Mucklebones swamp witch? Although that would be the scariest I suppose.


----------



## Yarndoodles (Sep 22, 2019)

LarryVW said:


> I guess water balloons or some thicker liquid could get the job done but I guess you don't want the risk of a boob spontaneously bursting


Just get old lol


----------



## Gweede (Jun 20, 2015)

In the past, I made saggy boobs by stuffing a pair of knee-high stockings and then folded over the open edge and attached them with small safety pins to a shirt.


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

if you want them to have weight, use water or plastic beanie baby stuffing beads.
if you just want the shape, knee highs and stuffing are great.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

This looks executed well. Looks like hosiery with batting and painted nips. If doing batting, make sure to use small golfball sized and fluff it up some before stuffing. Id also use beanie pellets as a little weight but not much


----------



## justanuthercap (May 13, 2018)

If I remember correctly, for Evil Dead 2, they used dry beans to fill Henriettas saggy boobs.


----------



## deadpirates (Nov 22, 2019)

If this wasn't just a one time thing, or for others thinking along the same lines/needs. Panty hose or even just knee highs. Fill a plastic bag with dry beans/rice etc to get the right shape. Put inside the feet of the hose. Then brush on liquid latex that you can get at many hobby/art stores like Hobby Lobby. Let dry & do another coating three or four coats should do it. Then you can take out the plastic bag (latex won't stick to like a ziplock) Then you can re-fill the "boobs" with what ever you want that might not be quite so heavy (beanie baby beads?). Paint the nipples & there you have it. With the nylon hose reinforcing they will hold up (no pun intended LOL) quite well probably even with water or slime in them. I use the panty hose & latex to "mummify" some of my pirate skeletons.


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 12, 2013)

I did this for my acid witch costume! Blow up two green party balloons bigger than you want, theyll deflate and wrinkle

Add layers of liquid latex brushed on, then a seperated kleenex ply, dry with a fan then more liquid latex ontop

for the nipples i used a very heavy hex nut in the center for weight, then glued some tshirt fabric and latex for areola

After it drys for a few days theyll shrink, i drilled two holes in a plastic ribcage and poked the tied end of the
balloon through the hole. tie another knot so they stay put.

Some 50/50 acryllic paint & liquid latex to paint them etc, I unrolled some hemp twine and glued them on
for really gross veins . I used speed-sew glue for attaching the nips and veins


Mine turned out perfect, they were saggy and bounced, i made a nsfw video bouncing them and sent it
to Slasher dave from the band Acid Witch


----------

